# Urgent Help needed!!



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

i have two male Guinea Pigs called Cookie and Coco that i keep together. At the mo, they are kept in an inside cage but in two weeks, weather permitting, they will be going outside in to their other hutch. They are both brothers and while i was holding Cookie today i noticed that half-way down his back, underneath his hair he had a cut that has broken the skin but the blood has dried around it and although he doesn't paticuarly like it being touched he is eating and running about just fine. Should i take him to the vets to be checked out?? Or would it be ok for my mum to clean the cut with some Hibiscrub that we use on our horse?? I'm not sure whether the cut is from Cookie catching himself on something or if Cookie and Coco have had a scrap of some sort. I have checked Coco and he is clear. Advice needed!Thanks!! x


----------

